# Big Bass, Best Lure, Everytime



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

I live out in Landen Ohio. Its about 1 mile south of kings Island in the mason area. The way to get there is western row exit coming north on 71 from cincinnati. Take a right on columbia and you go straight about 2 miles and its an average size lake on the left. The Landen community is built around the lake. They never patrol it and if u have a boat even better. We fish on the columbia road side by the bridge. Theres smaller lakes around in little pieces of neighborhood and the same tackle works. We use a sinking worm without tails. My favorite is the Gary Yammamoto worms. We hook it right in the middle in and out. You cast it out, let it sink and barely flick it up and down off the bottom. The more patience the better. Ive often caught them when its sat there for a minute without even moving it. Ive fished this lake in the same spot since I was 3. Im 22 now and we always have caught medium sized bass using texas jigged and rubber lizards and cranks. But now being older i just started fishing again and am more into the whole process. We've been catching 3-4 pound Largemouths in this lake almost every single night. We usually always take home 3 in a couple hours. Every one is above a pound. I consider it to be the best lake ive fished ever. I go to other lakes with very little luck. Maybe its just home for me? who knows. Also at dusk They drill Black Jitterbugs. Im assuming the sinking worm and jitterbug are going to work when I go back up to miami whitewater. Nothing else was, but since ive found these 2 this summer I hope to dominate.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

scrawfrd02 said:


> We've been catching 3-4 pound Largemouths in this lake almost every single night. We usually always take home 3 in a couple hours. Every one is above a pound. I consider it to be the best lake ive fished ever.


keep taking them home every night and see how long that great fishery lasts


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Pm me directions from Fields Ertel, I live in Landen as well and Ive only seen the one lake there that is patrolled. I got asked by the patrol for address and phone number as I dont live within the complex. Also the lake is pretty sad IMHO right now, too much "pond scum" on it for as much as those people pay for those houses.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pond scum = big bass on top water weedless .


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to live on the lake and yes they do patrol it. Especially on the weekends. Great fishing in this lake but you may get busted if your not a resident and help pay for the fish they stock in it. Why would anyone keep a largemouth bass? Never heard of that before.


----------



## RAPALA (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey crappie freak largemouth is some of the best eating i have a bunch in the freazer right now.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Boy, I agree! I keep maybe 2-3 nice LMBs a year--no more--I release 95% of what I catch. BUT--a fresh-caught LMB filleted, dipped in egg and rolled in a mix of seasoned meal and flour--then deep fried, OHMYGOOOOSH that's delicious. Your eyes will roll back in your head, and you'll slap great-granny's hand away to get the last piece. My hubby and I also sometimes barbeque the fillets on the grill--bodaciously yummy. Why would anyone say why would they keep them??? I have to agree with another post, though--y'all need to put 95 out of 100 BACK. None will remain, when you remove more than that! And think of other fishermen, too...and one other word of wisdom: I used to live in a housing area that had a fishing pond for residents--and I know how they feel when dozens of unwanted 'visitors' come to the lake. I never minded, and wouldn't say a word--IF: they didn't come constantly, if they never, ever left ANY mess--including tangled line and stray bobbers, and if they did only catch and release. So be nice, guys, and make yourselves welcome...P.S. I still fish in other housing sections' ponds, but I leave it better than I found it, always--even if it means getting a bag and picking up all the trash around the lake. Folks like to see ME there!


----------



## smalliehunter1 (Apr 13, 2005)

There HAS got to be some law somewhere that prohibits that!!!!!! But keeping a couple a night, every night is just WRONG............a couple few a season........ ok.............


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Don't know why there is this general mindset that the bass must be released, the carp are trash, eat the eye's, rape the panfish, etc. A fish is a fish is a fish, granted not a bunch every night, but they'll all eat. The LM's are even better when you catch them during ice fishing (of course all the fish taste better then). Some of the ponds that I have fished needed some of the Bass removed, thus the reason for a pond side fish fry (talking about private ponds here).
I understand that bass are "for tournaments" which I fish every now and then, but I will also eat a LM (SM are not too tasty in my opinion) every now and then as well. I also eat Crappie, Bluegill, Eye's, Catfish, Musky, Pike and have even eaten a Lake St. Clair Gobi (which most these fish have tournaments targeting them as well). Eat the fish, but in moderation. If God didn't want us to eat them, he wouldn't have made them taste so good!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There was a chemical spill a few years back in SW Ohio. It is all very hush-hush as the spill was an experimental Top Secret pharmaceutical being developed by a large local corporation that has the power in the community to suppress such information, but I have a secret source. My source indicates that this spill has now leached into and polluted all bodies of water in SW Ohio. The pollutant concentrations are so high in area rivers and streams (over 10,000ppm) that a single meal from say a smallmouth or flathaed in this area could result in grave consequences. The secret pharmaceutical was being developed for sexual re-assignment candidates. The company synthesized early growth hormones (all fetuses begin development as female). In their initial state the synthetic hormones are very powerful and quick acting. A single meal could result in complete sexual re-assignment in as short as six months. The company was able to render most of the hormones inert after the spill by adding enzymes to the initial contamination point. This helped to slow and dilute the hormone effectiveness. However, once the chemicals are ingested, there is a permanent risk of spontaneous sexual regression to female (women are not effected, but future offspring are at risk). Apparently, these hormones cannot be broken down biologically, and once ingested it remains a lifetime threat. I would STRONGLY suggest that you not put yourself at risk, and avoid eating ANY smallmouth or flathead catfish from SW Ohio!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,rooster.that was great.i'm glad i quit eating flatheads and bass before that happened or i would have ad to change my name

on a serious note,why would anyone propose a law prohibiting the eating of bass?  
i ate plenty in my younger days,but i've preferred members of the eye family,for years now.i sure hope someone doesn't try to put them on the "NO NO" list with the bass,or i'd have to resort to eating flatheads again


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Rooster, you are a HOOT.  And guys, that leaves more for me and my daughters, who also love to eat bass and cat. YAAAAAY!!!! BTW, for the poor mixed-up guys on those TV shows that spend years in surgery and on strong drug treatments (and _still _ look like men with racks, bless their hearts), this is a BOON. Expect to see lots of pink bass boats on the rivers now--and deep voices calling "yoooo hoooo....can you big strong fishermen come over here and help me?? I just can't get this silly casting thing to work right!!"  This must also explain the urge of catfish hunters to buy pantyhose. They said it was to hold chicken livers on the hooks. Liars. WHO KNEW???


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

They havent patroled much this year, and usually you just say I live on ____ street.
Yes there is alot of moss, which has made fishing great. You just find a spot where the moss is clear. We just started using a boat about 2 days ago. We go to the rock side dead center and use deep diving cranks. We caught 2 5 pounders and 2 4 pounders. Its freakin ridiculous. So talk all ya want, if you havent gotten to fish out there ur missing out. And whos afraid of some patroler who i havent seen who just lets u off. Ive lived here forever. Its no biggie.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Got any pics of the 5lbrs?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Until I see some proof. Seems like a troll to me, but I'm awfully cynical anyway.

Let's see the pictures dude. 

UFM82


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

a friend of mine that drives for keebler told me about big bass @ landen a couple of weeks ago. he has a friend that lives there. his favorite go 2 bait is zoom zoom but i cant say exactly what kind of zoom zoom, cause he would kill me. today i saw him while i was making a delivery to kroger. i asked if he was aware of this post and he said no. his advice was that he would not be eating them because of all the fertilizer run off from all those beautifull lawns and landscaping. that is something to think about.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Im not doubting you Im just saying the one time I went(it was a monday night) I fished from the opposite side and the patroller got me luckily there was a guy there and he said I was with him so he just took my name and phone number. If you are going out tommorrow let me know I live not even 3 minutes away and would love to go.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey no offense but that is about the stupidest thing i have ever heard... if there was such a threat it would be well known to the public. not "TOP SECRET"


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I WISH that it wasnt true, and I had a hard time believing the story myself at first. However, my source has shown me Top Secret documentation of several cases already. Trust me, the corporation responsible for the spill has the resources to keep it quite. I just hope that I have not said too much already, but I wanted to warn everyone! A contamination of as little as 1000 PPM is enough to initiate sexual regression to female. You also need to understand that no government agency (of private agency for that matter) will ever test the water for this unique synthetic hormone.

He has indicated that in the next few years, the threat will become far more ubiquitous. It is pretty much contained to the rivers and streams at this point, but it is only a matter of time until it spreads to every single body of water in the area. Furthermore, many people that have ingested contaminated fish already have not developed the syndrome, but could be effected at any time in the future. I love a good fried fish meal as much as anyone else, but it is Long John Silvers for me from now on! Fortunately, since the bulk of the contaminant is contained to the crayfish population, only the crayfish and the predators that feed on them are a threat to humans (the water supply is not a threat).


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I believe you rooster. Heck I am growing breasts now. Or maybe its just because I'm fat.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, that all makes sense now. I was wondering why you shaved your legs the threat will become far more ubiquitous wearing the pedicure nail polish.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I need to go get me a few lm from there and fry em up cuz I want boobies. squeeze squeeze


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

havent picd the bass yet cause we catch them all the time, but now that we've been getting the 5 pounders i better take it out. maybe today. The only pic i got is a striper my bro just caught. May not seem like much but its the first striper ive ever seen outta that lake in 20 years of living here. So it seems better to us than a 5 lb bass. But believe me ill get the pics of the big bass as soon as i catch the next.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

finally got my dad to go down to the lake. i wanted to get him at least a 3lb bass, he's never cauhgt one. I kept seeing a big guy come after mine when my worm would get close in clear water. Then i moved to a diff spot and he drilled it. Great to be able to give the old dad a bass thrill after he started me on fishin when i was a kid. ne1 can catch these landen bass


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rooster said:


> this spill has now leached into and polluted all bodies of water in SW Ohio.



What did they do, spill it out of a crop duster? How many people believed the war of the worlds radio broadcast was real?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice striper. Do you think the residents are stocking the lake? Maybe when they come back from a fishing trip ? Or is it the homeowner's association or something?


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Considering it takes 3 years to produce a keeper 12 inch largemouth around here, I cant figure out why people would eat them. Yes, they taste good but I havent kept a largemouth since I started tournament fishing close to 10 years ago. Forget the cotamination. You had better think about preserving our resources. The state wont stock a largemouth. They continue to stock other trash species but wont put a ounce of money in stocking black bass. They wont even let someone with $100,000 stock. Dixie Marine has this much in escrow for the adopt a bass program and Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky will not allow them to stock. If you just watched the Bassmaster Classic, You can see that the largemouth population in the Ohio River system is about gone. The weights were comprised of barely keeper smallies. This is why the classic doesnt get held on Ohio River very often. It is disgusting. The fishery that is. You cant promote the sport on 12 inch fish. Not that it doesnt make for a good tournament. People arent interested in seeing 12 inch/ .85 lb bass. It was funny looking at the pros holding the fish up in the air.They looked like minnows. I dont believe there was even a fish over 3lbs brought to the scales. Hybrids and muskies get stocked around here ( oh boy! ), anything but black bass. The state doesnt see the need. Perhaps they should look at the dollars spent on the sport and give something in return.
Go to the Tennessee river system in Alabama and this is what the taxpayers, license payers, deserve. We dont get anything in return in Ohio. SW ohio has turned into one of the worst fisheries I have ever fished, due to pressure, environmental conditions and the States managers. Ohio's boat registration is like the 3rd largest in the entire country. How many of these boats are used for fishing? Anything come back in return? The river system continues to get worse. 

Yea, I know its your right to keep fish because you bought a fishing license. 

The Little Miami River is the 7th worst polluted river in the entire country. Thats right, this was published by BASS not 3 months ago. Well guess what it dumps into the Ohio. The city of Cincinnati sewers system needs major overhaul as there are numerous times when these dump raw sewage directly into the Ohio River. Not to take into the account of Radioactive material when there is flooding coming in from Fernalds glow in the dark ponds. Bottom line. The people we have put in charge of our money the taxpayers money. Dont know how to manage it. They waste it. I used to be an avid voter, however in the future, I wont vote. You just put another idiot into office that is not better that the other guy that was in office before him. Why wouldnt you let someone willing to stock fish into the Ohio River do this? They say it is not that natural strain of Largemouth. Carp arent natural nor are the other 100 invasive species. Move on and develop the fishery, or at least preserve what we have. Preserving it , is not proactive and with the increased density in population and fishing pressure, preserving it is just not enough. The state needs to get pro active.....


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Shysterorange, I have to say I am totally taken back by what you wrote. I guess I don't doubt your facts--I don't know; I am ignorant on those things, I can only speak from my own experience and the experience of my fishing buddies. I do not have a boat, never had one, and I am NOT a facts-about-local-fishing expert of any kind. I can't refute anything you said specifically, but I guess my last few years of fishing in SW OH refutes the _general _ theme. I moved here from middle Georgia--probably one of the greatest states for fishing in the US--so many fish of so many species--as my granddad used to say, you have to hide behind a tree to bait your hook. I could go to a local pond anywhere near Macon (and there are hundreds--literally--in every county) and catch 10 big cats, too-many-to-count huge bluegills and crappies, 3-4 good-sized bass and a half-dozen frogs and crawdaddies if you wanted them...in three hours, from the bank, with my cane pole and little zebco. That's simply not unusual there--still isn't. These were city ponds, county ponds, state-run lakes, farm ponds, natural ponds no one seemed to own, the whole gamut. I have no idea if or when any of them were purposefully stocked. When I moved here in 1984, I immediately went into mourning because I thought there were no fish here to catch--nothing. I was wrong. As soon as I started venturing out a bit, I found more and more great places to fish. I go regularly to a half-dozen private ponds, several state-run lakes, local "neighborhood" ponds, city ponds etc. During the season, I go every day. I fish from the bank--and seriously, I have almost always caught lots of bass--including nice big bass. Everywhere. My good friend fished from one of the inlets at Kiser last weekend and caught 8 bass over 3 pounds in two hours. That's been my experience, too. I almost never go very long catching nothing--if one evening wasn't good, the next one would be. I have NOT seen any sign of what you are describing--maybe others will feel differently, I don't know. I don't fish from a boat, so maybe they have a different story. I just don't think the picture is that glum--I don't know about you, but fishing makes me FORGET politics! I do sometimes rarely keep a bass for eating, but never would I do this if I thought they were in short supply. I just haven't seen it, and I am extremely keen on noticing levels of population, what the lake seems to be producing, if many fry are present, pressure, etc. They seem to be thriving, to me. I have also never had any ill effects from any fish I have eaten from any body of water in this area, and in 20 years I have eaten a bunch. Politicians will forever devil our existences--it's a fact of life. Go fishing and enjoy what you can find...they're out there, and from what I can see, they are doing fine!


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Forget Ohio fishery statistics and money, this lake is not stocked by the state of Ohio it is stocked from the homeowners. They pay a certain fee for it annually from what I have read and discussed with others. Screw having a fishing license you can not fish there if you dont live there. I dont care what this kid says, I hope he gets his one of these days. People pay ridiculous amounts of money to own these homes and have this lake to boat/fish on and people like him come and not only fish(which I wouldnt care about) but hes taking them home everynight he does fish. There is a sign stating the rules about fishing there, and how you can get a ticket if you are not a community member. And lying saying you live there is not the honest thing to do but who am I to judge. All I know is if I lived there Id be tee'd off seeing some punk kid who doesnt live there stealing all the fish that I paid for. Ugh, Im done with this topic.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

contamination maybe
turning people into the opposite sex ridiculos
keeping lmb every once in a while maybe
keeping them every time ridiculos


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Youre 100% right itsbrad!

I was obviously joking about the contamination, but fishing on private property without permission is NO joke!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

shysterorange wrote in an earlier response:



> The Little Miami River is the 7th worst polluted river in the entire country. Thats right, this was published by BASS not 3 months ago


Dude, you have *NO* idea what you are talking about. The LMR was recently named the #7 *most endangered  * river in America...that's a big difference there partner.

I'm not going to bother with the rest of your post but everyone reading this should know that his post was full of opinions (to which he is certainly entitled) but none of it is factual.

Steve


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Alter.... I admit, I may have been wrong... However I am not sure. But I will pull this copy of Bass Times out if I still have it and review. I am still thinking it said "polluted". However my opinions were not in regard to private/pay/or community owned lakes. My opinions were in regards to public water. 

Let these stats show you how poor the largemouth fishing has become on the Ohio River.

http://bfl.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=2&t=news&tday=1&atype=3&tid=3972&tyear=2005&aid=143345

This tournament held less than 3 days ago and some of the better fisherman in SW Ohio, Ky and other states were fishing it.

Just like the Classic.



The fish are about gone!


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

you are correct

http://www.americanrivers.org/site/PageServer?pagename=AMR_LittleMiami2005

I think those 2 words go hand and hand..... endangered and pollution. Read the report....it is about the same.

However you are correct.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Save you license money and go buy some COD or Salmon at the Grocery store. Too many things going against the black bass. Include our state elected officials.... jmo


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

I see you are from Cleveland. It must be nice to have a world class Bass fishery in your back yard. Fortunately, Lake Erie must have got more press than the Ohio River. What was it,.......20 years ago when the rivers flowing water to and from Erie, were literally on fire up there from pollution? 

You see although the Ohio River has cleaned up a little it is still a dump station. So continue to enjoy your great fishery. Down in Southern Ohio...things are different.
When was the last time you saw the spawn shut down on the Ohio River? Thats a joke...


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

People are entitled to eat a bass if they want but for the price of one bass lure you can buy a whole bag of tilapia, farm raised trout, or cats that taste just as good as anything you can catch. Everyone always talks how one species is better than another and i've never understood it. I've mixed in white bass, white perch, yellow perch and walleye together and as long as it's all fresh you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Taste depends on the cook and the prep, not the species. I'd be lying if i said i was 100% catch and release but when it comes to bass in a small pond or lake that i enjoy fishing i couldn't for the life of me see why someone would keep a bass. (Other than if the pond is overpopulated and stunted).


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> I see you are from Cleveland. It must be nice to have a world class Bass fishery in your back yard. Fortunately, Lake Erie must have got more press than the Ohio River. What was it,.......20 years ago when the rivers flowing water to and from Erie, were literally on fire up there from pollution?
> 
> You see although the Ohio River has cleaned up a little it is still a dump station. So continue to enjoy your great fishery. Down in Southern Ohio...things are different.


I am originally from SW Ohio, the banks of the LMR as a matter of fact, and worked at the Institute for Environmental Quality at WSU for several years. While there I helped develop a widely used biological method to access water quality. Suffice it to say, I know a thing or two about the quality of and issues that effect your local water ways.

Steve


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Best bass lure? That's gotta be the helicopter lure right?  
Or maybe a flyin lure?


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

You sound ridiculous. Im tired of greedy fisherman. Its a sport thats fun for everyone. Its one of the only things I can do to relax. If someone has a good tip then they should share. The struggle of 0 fish sucks, and i would always share the spot. It gets people excited about it. I live on this lake and my parents dont pay any extra. Thats a bunch of bs. and if they do its like 30$ a year, not too much money for an average person who chooses to live there neways and in a neighborhood with nice homes. You dont steal the fish. You release bass and its all good. Fishin is chill, and if ur so damn flustered and cranky to say that crap then you prob shouldnt be fishing. If someone steals your fish then you arent good enough and should try harder. I found the best spot ever and took my buddies and gave them the same lure and they caught nothing and i took home 10 bass. If you think that stuff about fishing there then dont come. Its got the fish, knowing that you go get them or dont.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

not from cleveland, from cincy


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

ARE THE PICS....  IN OTHER WORDS THE PROOF....


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

ok ive been watching this for a couple days and watching you guys be at each others throats soo ill put my 2 cents in...... i find it dumb to take fish out of a pond that is just fun to fish im almost 16 now and i remember when i started i was catching blue gill one after another and i was hooked and if this lake is as good as you say it is i would say let some dad mother or what ever take a child fishing and be able to catch fish after fish fishing is my favorite thing to do and i think that if you get a kid hooked on fishing its a hell of alot better than having them hooked on pot and getting into trouble sooo i would say leave the fish go to a state park and fish if you want to keep fish 


Kevin~


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok seriously I thought I could stay off this topic but scrawford there are signs at this lake that you supposedly live at that specifically say RELEASE ALL BASS. I just ran there last night and stopped to read the signs at all points on that lake. I think you are either A: Lying B: A greedy fisherman that will get whats coming sooner than you may think.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

scrawfrd02 said:


> my parents dont pay any extra.





scrawfrd02 said:


> if they do its like 30$ a year


Uh, which is it???



scrawfrd02 said:


> You release bass and its all good.





scrawfrd02 said:


> i took home 10 bass.


Uh, I hate to sound redundant, but which is it?


----------



## Clark3461 (Apr 21, 2004)

For what its worth. I pay a few hundred dollars a year for my Rec. fees which includes our pool and tennis court maintenance, and I pay a few hundred dollars for a CSA fee which includes the maintenance of any green space, biking trails and the lake.

Per the Landen Living Magazine which is sent out every month, "Anyone Fishing or boating must be able to provide a picture ID such as a drivers license showing a landed address. A Landen resident must be present with all guests." 


LANDEN FARM COMMUNITY 
SERVICES ASSOCIATION INC.
MEETING SUMMARY, JULY 26, 2005


The Board approved:
ï§	$13,500 to be used at the discretion of the Lake Committee with the advice of professional contractors to include an application of copper sulfate treatment on the algae growth area in the lake with a follow-up treatment if necessary and the addition of more White Amur algae eating carp.

Take it for what its worth.


DC
Gatsby Green/Strawberry Hill


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

So Clark do you only have to LIVE in Landen or live in the housing by the lake? Thats what Im most confused on...


----------



## Clark3461 (Apr 21, 2004)

You have to think of Landen as one big huge subdivision. It just happens to be cut into smaller pieces by Montgomery, Columbia, Socialville-Foster and Irwin-Simpson roads. For example, the entrance to my subdivision is off of columbia rd, close to Sharon Nursery. But I pay the CSA fee and we are connected to the other area's and the lake by the bike path. Landen Farm is the name of the subdivision and the CSA (or HOA if you prefer). Everyone shortens Landen Farm to Landen. It is not a city or a village or anything. It is simply a very, very large subdivision. My mailing address is actually Maineville. Anyone who pays the CSA fees has access to the Lake and the Bike trails. You don't necessarily have to live right around the lake.
I hope the doesn't muddy the water too much.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

No problem, I live off of Old Mill(off of Mont. Rd) and always wondered if I was allowed to fish there or not.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Where Do You Live? I Grew Up On Poppy.....


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

i meant "take 10 home" as saying i caught 10. its pointless to keep a bass, id rather let them get bigger. and getting pretty bored of people and there know alls. I dont care, i live in landen so i can fish there. Sorry everyone else I guess you cant. The point of my post was to say i found the best bait for big bass and catch them all the time. Lets switch the post's route. 

Anyways i know nothing about catchin cats. Bass are great but I would like to catch something over 10 pounds, never have. Anyone know a bait and a spot where you could almost guaruntee a good fishin trip for a bigin. Getting so desperate for a big fight that even grass carp are turning away from the dough. I made some catfish dip, off the bottom no luck. bought catfish chunks, no luck. I know the liver is good. but neways ne advice.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

For cats try live or cut bait. Use whatever the main forage base is in the lake or whatever bait fish is easiest to get at the time. Shad, suckers, and bluegill can all be decent live or cut bait for big cats as can most anything else that swims. Generally, channels will prefer cut bait and flatties will take live over cut but offer them different choices until they start biting. There are *way* more experienced cat guys here to help you out more.

Steve


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

ABOUT THE BIG FISH. I KNOW THEY ARE THERE BECAUSE I USED TO LIVE IN MONTGOMERY HILLS AND BEFORE THAT I LIVED IN LOVELAND PARK AND I FISHED IT WHILE THEY WERE BUILDING LANDEN. BUT I STILL HAVEN'T SEEN ANY PICTURES OF YOUR FISH....


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

well for cat fish right now the lake i fish they are just coming off of the nest so the are looking for little blue gill and i use little shad heads but thats just a lake i fish in bigg cats in there 

Peaceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

